# Mattress Cleaning



## tony111 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm retiring to Thailand in the next 2 months, I noticed a smell in my present condo that seems to come from the mattress, the landlord is unwilling to replace the mattress and rather than me spending lots of cash on a new mattress does anyone recommend
a professional mattress cleaning company? thanks in advanced. Tony.


----------

